# Need to use up some plywood, what jigs to make?



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a couple sheets of 3/4" and 1/2" plywood left over from some construction projects I just did. I need to use it up before it gets to warped and is junk. I was thinking about building some jigs to use the plywood up. I haven't done much woodworking in the last couple years and getting back into it now and getting some new tools. I just bought a new table saw, 6 inch jointer, and made a small router table. What jigs do you use most? I am thinking that I want to build a table saw sled because it looks like I would use it alot. I saw this one in my searching and think it has alot of nice features, http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx. I looked at another one I saw on this site but think the one from linked above has more features I would use. Anyone have pictures of their table saw sleds?

I'm also thinking about building another router table that is bigger than my portable one, don't like bending over to use the portable and not many features to it. I like the one that I've seen on here that a few people have with drawers on each side. 

I've searched all 4 pages of this tips and jigs section of this forum and have looked at the jigs people have shared. Alot of nice jigs people have shared. Just wondering what jigs others use the most? I would like to build some jigs I might use in the feature so this plywood doesn't just go to waste. So besides a table saw sled what other jigs do you guys use for your table saw or router? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

I like my tenoning jig for the table saw, works nice, fun to use, easy to build, crosscut sled was cool, I wish I made it bigger. I made a box joint jig or fixture but so far only experimented with it, I made it as a learning tool. I get the feeling jigs and fixtures are created to meet the specific demands of specific users so....what do you need?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I say make two crosscut sleds. One large one for crosscutting 24" wide panels, and the other one smaller for most of the work. You could add tennon jig and miter cutting capabilities with these sleds also, and would limit the amount of jigs needed that end up taking up precious shop space.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why? How? would plywood become warped and junk. I have kept sheets of it stored many years without any change to it.

Unless it is a space storage problem I would just hold onto the wood until you know what jigs you want/need and then make them.

If space is a proble, I have an overhead rack for my flat sheets of 4x8 plywood. This was originally for hurricane shutters, but it is now just for about anything.

G

G


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. Space is an issue, I have a 2.5 car garage with a project truck in one stall and the rest of the garage is tools and materials. And alot more tools and materials that can't be exposed to the temps in the garage in the basement. So most of my work is done in the driveway and when needed I have a 10x20 tent I can set up in about 15 minutes. The reason it gets warped is cause I don't have room to properly store it straight. It is leaning against some things right now. 

So since I've been getting more and more into wood working and buying more wood working tools to do more projects I thought I would just use up this plywood and make some of the more common jigs so when I need them for a project they will already be there. Plus I think if I have them I will find uses for them. And also I thought that I would learn a little about different jigs and how to make/use them by others sharing what jigs they use and for what and how to make them. Plus who doesn't like to make new jigs.

I started to make a sled for my table saw but my little brother came yesterday and we decided to make a birdhouse. He likes to build things but doesn't have anyone to teach/help him so we used up some plywood and had a good time!

Thanks again for your ideas. I am going to make at least one crosscut sled for the table saw. Thinking about another router table, the one I just made was my first one and it works nice but is a small one that is more portable and nothing fancy. No T tracks and just a crued fence and a small table surface. Since then I've been doing alot of searching for jigs and router tables and have seen alot better plans!

Sorry for the long story but just wanted to explain my thinking/situation. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Motor Man (Dec 21, 2009)

anyone have plans for building a panel sled? Need to make one up but don't want to go at it without advise.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ply*

Ply should keep if you can store it flat or rested upon a surface so it does not sag.
I heard of an extreem (and I mean extreem) situation years ago where a fella screwed a full sheet of ply to the ceiling joists in this garage to get it out of the way. (wasnt me, I lived in an apartment then). He then forgot it was up there. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

